# lure and bait making



## cooncrazy (Feb 5, 2011)

New to the forum and LOVE it. Im a 30 yo father of 2 from western SD ive been trapping for 6 seasons. When I started it was out of neccesity i rancher I wanted to hunt on said i could if i first helped to controll the varment problem now this is something ive done with a gun for years.But one or two **** or coyote per trip was burning up my gas money so i bought some traps from an old furbuyer he gave me some lure he made himself and it was awesome! he wouldn't devulge its secrets and sadly he passed away this fall. so I was wondering if you guys made any of your own stuff I would like to learn more about whats in it ie glycorine , fish, oils, the stuff he gave me had a brown color and stayed liquid even in sub zero weather. it was chunky also. just dipped a stick in it and put in the pocket was all it took. any help ar advice would be great CC


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

heavy mineral oil or a mix of propylene glycol and glycerin will keep lure in a more luquidy state for winter trapping. Even in -30.

I'd call the old fur buyer and talk with either his wife or a son to see if you could get the recipe, some times they will sell the recipe or if they plan on continuing the business it would give them incentive to make the lure to sell.

There are a lot of different things that go into lure making and it isn't something that you learn all of a sudden, it's a gradual succession of lessons learned, before things start working well.

So of the old timers used a lot of ingredients that are either nonexistent or hard to find now.

xdeano


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

Some lures call for alcohol, which acts like an anti freeze. There are hundreds of baits and lures out there, and people make new ones every day. If you do get into making your own baits and lures keep a journal of what works. (What baits you put at each locations and what you trapped at that location) this will give you a better understanding of what is working and what is not.


----------



## trapperdan (May 19, 2011)

I am new on this forum but have shared my 35+ years of lure/bait making knowledge on the Pa site now shut down. I will add, like the man who ties his own flys, it is very rewarding to compound a good lure that catches a lot of critters. You just get more out of your sport. Now, having said that, it is also a costly endevior. If you are wanting to get into it for 'saving money' forget it. You will end up paying more, and for mixed results. If you really want to learn, perhaps guys like me can help, up to a point. Lure making takes a long time to perfect (if that is posible). Yes, you can throw together some quality stuff and make something that will catch some animals but it will most likely be because of a good ingredent overriding other stuff and the appeal will be 'just the one ingredent'. I would advise buying your lure (bait is another issue) from someone that is well istablished and reptable. If you are 'one of those guys like me or the ones that tie their own flys, then by all means, get your feet wet. Start by reading lables on cosmetics, ointments, and the like to find out what kind of base is being used. Get on the net and learn how to make purfume. Know what a base is, how to make various ones, find out how to blend oils, etc. what a fixitive is, when to add them, and how to kick your odor into the air. Their is much to this process. Throw a few questions out here and we will see what we can do.


----------

